# Decent Specialist Off Licence in S London?



## Onket (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm looking for some fine Mezcal for a Christmas present.

Any retail outlet recommendations in South or Central London?

Cheers.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 8, 2011)

Gerrys in Old Compton st have some...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2011)

Another vote for Gerrys.  They have everything.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 9, 2011)

I say gerry's as well.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2011)

what those three said ^


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 9, 2011)

they don't even have mezcal in Mexican supermarkets.
i did see some in some dodgy off license in Camden but don't trust 100% that it actually was. i much prefer it to tequila.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2011)

you won't find a decent specialist offie in south london. why not try jack's off licence in stroud green road, a short walk from finsbury park station?

give them a call to see if they stock it: *020 7272 2431*


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 9, 2011)

Whisky Exchange near Borough Market are fantastic.
There also used to be a place in Peckham which stocked the most remarkable range of things but I have no idea whether it's still there.

Edit: Whisky Exchange mezcals:
http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/C-363.aspx


----------



## Boycey (Dec 9, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you won't find a decent specialist offie in south london. why not try jack's off licence in stroud green road, a short walk from finsbury park station?
> 
> give them a call to see if they stock it: *020 7272 2431*



best offie in london.


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2011)

Cheers for the suggestions. 



temper_tantrum said:


> Whisky Exchange near Borough Market are fantastic.
> There also used to be a place in Peckham which stocked the most remarkable range of things but I have no idea whether it's still there.



Yeah, this place is now a clothes shop.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh 
I remember buying cherry liqueur in there  

Discover the joys of Whisky Exchange, then  It's great, promise.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gerrys on old Compton st


----------



## DeadManWalking (Dec 9, 2011)

Onket said:


> Cheers for the suggestions.
> 
> Yeah, this place is now a clothes shop.


Shame that, I liked that offie.  At least it isn't a nail bar


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone used Temple of Bacchus? (Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane)-

http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1163/53062.php

The number listed is always engaged.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> The number listed is always engaged.



Try 0845 644 7544


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Why?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...2l11l10l0l4l0l0l406l1405l1.1.3.0.1l6l0&surl=1


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> Why?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...2l11l10l0l4l0l0l406l1405l1.1.3.0.1l6l0&surl=1



They have all the answers


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

You're an idiot.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> You're an idiot.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> Anyone used Temple of Bacchus? (Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane)-
> 
> http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1163/53062.php
> 
> The number listed is always engaged.



They've not got any. I might go and buy something else though, the lady seemed very nice.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2011)

MR Lawrence is where I go for specialist booze needs. Its in Brockley and is wonderful
http://www.mrlawrencewinemerchant.co.uk/


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 13, 2011)

ska invita said:


> MR Lawrence is where I go for specialist booze needs. Its in Brockley and is wonderful
> http://www.mrlawrencewinemerchant.co.uk/



I was going to mention them but I figured it was too far in the deep SE for most people.
Great shop (& bar next door) & lovely people running them both.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Great shop (& bar next door) & lovely people running them both.


second that.


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2011)

Just to 'third' what ska invita & temper_tantrum have said. Mr Lawrence is the best offie I've ever been in. Actually, to call it an offie is an insult to them - it's actually a real old-school wine merchants who also sell a big range of real ales and spirits. (Not sure about Mezcal, but I wouldn't be surprised if they sold it). They are extremely knowledgeable about what they sell.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 13, 2011)

Good gin selection 

Edit: also, never seen a better selection of small brewery bottled beers, from all over the country. Really remarkable range & choice.


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Good gin selection



Just drinking a small glass of one of their very fine armagnacs. (The fact that it is very fine does not excuse my partner having just swigged some from the bottle).


----------



## IC3D (Dec 13, 2011)

Boycey said:


> best offie in london.


Soundest guy too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I asked a friend a similar question recently and she said that they have every spirit known to man in Vinopolis in Borough. No idea if this includes mezcal or not, but it would be very easy to find out.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> Anyone used Temple of Bacchus? (Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane)-
> 
> http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1163/53062.php
> 
> The number listed is always engaged.



It's my local offie. Nothing special about it at all, although it is a family business and they're nice people


----------



## temper_tantrum (Dec 14, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> I asked a friend a similar question recently and she said that they have every spirit known to man in Vinopolis in Borough. No idea if this includes mezcal or not, but it would be very easy to find out.



That's the Whisky Exchange, same place I posted about above. Run by Vinopolis, & in the same building.
They do indeed have every spirit known to man, and usually about 4 different types of each. It's remarkable.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 14, 2011)

oh right - well that sounds like just the ticket then.


----------

